# santa came early



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I bet Tugg loved early Christmas! I like the red theme. 

Where did you get the articles? I've been randomly searching online for articles. Everytime I look, I decide on a different kind...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Look like maybe max 200?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

yep, max 200


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Look like maybe max 200?


How do you train for scent articles? I was taught to do the tie down method, and I've started that with Tugg but been thinking about using the around the clock method, just don't know how.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> yep, max 200


I keep thinking I might go with them the next time I buy a set.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I keep thinking I might go with them the next time I buy a set.


They seem to be pretty well put together. I am pleased with them.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So jealous!!!

I ordered Lexx a set as well but they're not here yet. Ours come with leather, metal and wooden (set of 8). We'll have a green theme.

I ordered mine from a lady in Calgary who makes them. However, she's busy training one of her Goldens for the National in Texas and may take some time to get to them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I use around the clock mostly, but for a dog that is particularly grabby I will have them go through tie down for awhile also.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you use RTC let me know. I have Power Point slides of each step. If you have BowWowFlix, get the video, but be warned it is dry, boring and redundant but good information. 

Congrats Tugg on your new articles! You're going to be stylin'!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> If you use RTC let me know. I have Power Point slides of each step.



Around the Clock PowerPoint. This teacher says....
:You_Rock_


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hehe, yes Jodie, I just couldn't bring myself to watch that video more than once.


----------

